# Paco



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

I showed a couple of pics of my new baby the otherday. well i am definately getting him. he is still only just over 3 weeks old but i have decided to call him paco. here is a new pic


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

pammie said:


> I showed a couple of pics of my new baby the otherday. well i am definately getting him. he is still only just over 3 weeks old but i have decided to call him paco. here is a new pic


How sweet! we have two babies that are staying with us ( one going to anothere home) that are just about 6 weeks. The are too cute when they're little! He's a very handsome little guy! Welcome Paco!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahhh he's sooo adorable


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is so cute, congratulations  I know the wait must be horrible.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute!  Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Paco is too cute for his own good!  Congratulations!

I want a pocket full of Paco! :lol:


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Really love the name! 
And paco looks soooo cute!!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Paco is just precious!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh wow he's such a cutie!


----------

